

Ask HN: Solid MIME parser library in C or C++? - st3fan

I'm looking for a solid MIME (email) parser for a C or C++ projects. Can anyone recommend a library that is not too intrusive and that is well maintained?
======
wmf
Look into Evolution and Thunderbird; both are written in C and are being
maintained.

